

Keep the user waiting for 30 seconds with... - seivan

So the user has to hold his finger on a device plugged to the iPhone that can feel pressure for 'round 20 seconds, do you got any idea on how to keep the user waiting 20-30 seconds without having him go bored?
The actual waiting time varies depending on the user, but it will be roughly around that time.
One idea which I don't like is a bird that flies, and the pressure keeps the bird "stabilized". The "game" won't be any vibrations or sound.
It's basically a "dynamic" progress bar that gets annoying after a while. And everytime you use the app you have to go through that. 
The idea I like, is the actual heart-rate monitor. Seeing the pulse in realtime by having your finger on the Device.<p>Any thoughts?
======
narag
The first idea that came to mind: something cute with a relation to the app
function. Or a random quote (good memories from FIDO mail clients).

------
Indyan
How will you manage to get the pulse from just the touchscreen?

------
seivan
The finger is on the device itself...

